# .17 hmr for squirrels?



## big fish

hey everyone i was looking for a new squirrel riffle. and came upon the .17 HMR and was wondering if anyone uses these riffles for squirrels, and if so how do they do. i looked them up a bit and the range on them is impressive but was wondering if they are to much punch for these little animals. thanks for any input


----------



## powerstrokin73

those are a very explosive/destructive round. you would have to take nothing but head shots. a body shot would ruin alot of the meat. not sayin you couldn't use one. i know of a few people who hunt bushytails with them and like the challenge of the head shots.


----------



## flthednut

One of the guys I hunt with uses a .17 HMR and it is a real flat shooting rifle. Head shots only with this round. It will take just about the whole head out. I like the .17 HM2. but this round can be explosive also..... I strive for headshots even with the .22. If you hit the body with the HMR or the HM2 it will just about blow the squirrel in half and when that happens they are a mess to try and clean. HMR ammo can be a bit pricey but then again all ammo has gone up in price.... For me I think the HMR is just a bit on the loud side and a bit too much gun for my taste. I think the HM2 is a better round for squirrel hunting although I still love my .22's with subsonics. The Hm2 comes out when I get into a bigger more open woods or later in the season where longer shots will be the norm. Sighted in at 100yards the HM2 will take squirrels pretty consistant from 25yards ot to 100 yards without any hold over. For 50 to 70 yard shots just rest the nut munchers head on the horizontal crosshair line. Works for me. Good luck and happy hunting.!#


----------



## LJACKSON36

I Squirrel hunt with the hmr also and i must say it is a very flat, fast,destructive and loud round just as mentioned in the previous post. they are very accurate so head shots are the best. although i did take a squirrel last year with a FMJ that passed completely through the animal from the right rear hip and exited out the left front should with hardly no damage to the meat. if you decide to go with it, go to walmart for your ammo as they have it 12 bucks for a box of 50 and everywhere else is around 17 bucks for a box of 50.


----------



## littleking

keep in mind, the HMR is a 22 mag necked down. I would use a HM2 perferrably


----------



## BigDub007

Cant beat a ruger 10/22


----------



## BassSlayerChris

One answer Full metal Jacket (FMJ)


----------



## fakebait

I have used .17 hmr on squirrels and as posted head shots only. I also have used .17mach2 and found it better for this purpose and liked it better than the standard .22 but you need a clear shot no limbs or leaves in the way. It does not take much to move these bullets off line because of their weight.


----------



## big fish

thanks everyone, i think i am gonna get one now. do any of you know of a place i can get one that is around 150-200 dollars? if there are any even that cheap. i dont have much money and want to get it before season opens


----------



## BassSlayerChris

big fish said:


> thanks everyone, i think i am gonna get one now. do any of you know of a place i can get one that is around 150-200 dollars? if there are any even that cheap. i dont have much money and want to get it before season opens


Try Gander mnt.


----------



## LJACKSON36

big fish said:


> thanks everyone, i think i am gonna get one now. do any of you know of a place i can get one that is around 150-200 dollars? if there are any even that cheap. i dont have much money and want to get it before season opens


Big Fish you may also want to keep an eye on the sales flyer at Fin, Fur & Feather. They usually have them on sale also. i picked mine up there last year for $219.00.


----------



## BigDub007

BassSlayerChris said:


> Try Gander mnt.


lololololololololololol what so he can pay double lol


----------



## snag

lil j i got a flyer today from gander and they have hornady varmit xpress17hmr v max tips on sale till aug 28 for 9.99 a box of 50.....


----------



## The Big Ugly

Why waste the money on .17 ammo when a .22 will do the job for cheap. .17's are over rated!


----------

